# mud puddle v fishing...



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yep! thats what I am calling it. Hit the river and long story short. The flow was pretty fast and vis was pretty crappy. (even needed to fashion a wading stick out of some driftwood to cross some of the riffles!!) hope this mess clears up some by tomorrow before all the rain comes in and ruins it again. To top it off I did not see one fish splash around or jump or swim past or anything and neither did anyone else I saw out there. Figured the steel would at least be decently stacked up after all this rain! Maybe they were just hiding from us... lol. Either that or these western tribs really do suck. 1 guy came down in a canoe said so far he saw only 1 steelie the whole time he was out. lol. least I got out finally. was a nice day otherwise!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I hear ya, I was expecting better too. We have to remember though right now that flow alone isn't enough to bring the spring fish in we also need higher water temps. The Rock is hovering around 50 degrees which should do the job. A few chromers were caught on the Rock today.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

maybe it is the temps because 2 years back I got my 1st spring steelies on march 17 and last year it was flooded up and I didn't get some till april 1st. I didn't check the temps this time and the v doesn't have a temp guage on the flow charts like the rocky does. I know the V doesn't get as much fish as the other rivers do but I just figured with all the rain I'd see something splashing around. Maybe the flow was too fast and they were holding in the deeper slower waters or they just have not run hard yet. who knows. I am just itching to get into some fish!!! Hope this rain coming up doesn't do too much damage!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Also remember the current lake temps, and ice that is still out on the lake!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heard from my buddy that on another forum he saw a report that stated the water was 37 degrees. weird the Rock would be 50 but the v would be 37? Idk tho could be true? if so I don't see it heating up anytime soon! next week we are gonna have highs of mid 30's some days!


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw the guy in the canoe too. I was fishing farther upstream, and he gave me the same report. As for me, no action of any kind on the Rock but only fished 2 hours.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya hopefully this improves asap!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I didn't check the temps this time and the v doesn't have a temp guage on the flow charts like the rocky does. I know the V doesn't get as much fish as the other rivers do but I just figured with all the rain I'd see something splashing around.


Hey Fishaholic, check this link out:http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04199500


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Seriously think your temp gauge is screwed up! 37? while I got anywhere from 45 to 49. I am using my refrig T.G. and I know its accurate.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=swt&type=N&hr=00


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Rivers will much warmer the lake so its not an accurate syetem when you want to know the rivers are going to be. To bad the stream gauge dont tell much unless you on the water.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Rivers will much warmer the lake so its not an accurate syetem when you want to know the rivers are going to be. To bad the stream gauge dont tell much unless you on the water.


The other issue is as the influx of warmer water enters the lake via the rains it's still not enough volume so far to trigger a major run of fresh fish.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea it doesn't look like its gonna happen this week so with antsy people trying to get in them but had a few hits the other day they are just not taking the flies. Patience is tough.LOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe you even bothered fishing in that mud . .. .


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

RiverDoc said:


> Hey Fishaholic, check this link out:http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04199500


I already got that link. Its even sticky'd on my glff forum on the right side of the page and so is the radar and weather but it doesn't have the temp guage like the rockys does.


----------

